# A possible deal?



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

I wonder if this could be worth it as a backup/second truck. Its cheaper than putting a plow on.my 1500 
http://www.twinwillowsauto.com/vehicle.asp?d=2540000&s=1109235PJR


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

does not look to bad cheeck trans exhaust mannifolds should be a decent second truck low miles


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Check oil pan to see if it is leaking or rusted those years are known for that


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Funny you posted that. I saw it on craigslist today. I'm looking for a 3rd/ back up truck too.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

that is not a bad deal. plan on replacing all the brake lines, and possibly the gas tank. also, plan on all 4 ball joints, trans service, and a tune up. if you do the work yourself, figure $1000 to put it in good shape.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

oil ppans are a pain in those trucks i just fixed mine


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

In the Diesels there a pain in a.. but the gas aren't that bad you don't have to mve anything right. I got to do mine in 5.8 liter


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Look for a cracked front axle. The E-60 isn't a bad plow, but you will probibly have to change the lift ram base seal a couple times a year (at least i had to on mine)


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. If i get time im going to.look at it. I actually have a complete meyer setup from an old truck i had and have a few spare motors etc. As far as mechanical my dads a mechanic so he can check over everything thoroughly and also fix any problems


----------



## dontgotsaclu (Jan 1, 2012)

probably a big can or rot, look for something that is running daily


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah i went and looked at it today and it was a pos. It.needed a new front axle new manifolds and looked like seals in the tranny?


----------

